# Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?



## CyKingTJ (31. März 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die Experten hier. Eine Bekannte hat Makrelen im Kaufland gekauft und die waren wohl nicht ganz sauber.

Was sind das für Tiere hier, die waren in den ausgenommenen Tieren. So richtig wie Garnelen oder ähnliches sieht es nicht aus für mich. Ich hoffe hier hat einer nen guten Tip.

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/1075/ekelhaftrk0.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2461/ekelhaft2nn7.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Hallo,

hab zwar keine atwort aber ich würd mich auf jeden fall in den laden beschweren gehn!!! und die leute dort einfach mal fragen was sie dazu sagen


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Wie groß sind die überaus "leckeren" Tierchen den im Original?


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Der größere so groß wie ein Frauen-Daumen. Also nicht ganz ohne.

Findet Ihr da Ähnlichkeit mit Garnelen? Ich eher weniger. Ich sag ihr sie soll die einfrieren für alle Fälle, in den Laden gehen sowieso.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Das sind ja mal locker 4 - 5 cm |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also der Panzer dieser Viehcher sieht nicht unbedingt nach Wurm aus... eher nach Krebstierchen...

Leben die noch? oder rührt sich da nix mehr?


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Nein, rührt sich nichts mehr, waren ja gefroren. Aber was für Krebstierchen? Hab leider noch kein passendes Bild gefunden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Ach so...

ich hab auch noch nix passendes gefunden...

Das eine Ende sieht aus wie bei ner Made... Aber dieser "Panzer" paßt nicht zu einem Wurm...


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

:vBoa dat Teil könnte von der Oberfläche her schon fast nen Engerling sein...weiß dat aber nicht genau...wobei man bei dem nen Kopf und nen paar Füße sehen würde....hmm is ja echt IHHHH...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Ein Engerling hat aber keinen solchen "Panzer" sondern sieht aus wie ne übergroße Made...
Davon abgesehen... wie könnte die Larve eines Maikäfers in gefrostete Makrelen kommen? NeeNeeNee... das ist was garnelenartiges... nur was?


----------



## LUKA$ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

:v:vich würd das bei kaufland vorbei birngen... hatten so etwas ähnliches schon mal bei Rewe und zwar hatten wir einen Finger vom Gummihandschuh in der Kohlroulade zum Rewe gebracht denen war das furchtbar peinlich und wir ham 1 Tag später nen schönen Fresskorb im Wert von ca.40-50€ erhalten :m


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> wie könnte die Larve eines Maikäfers in gefrostete Makrelen kommen? NeeNeeNee... das ist was garnelenartiges... nur was?


 


Ja keine Ahnung...wundern tut mich seit Gammelfleischskandale nix mehr...

Dat Würmchen oder wat auch immer sieht aus als hätte dat nen Saugmaul...

An den Themenstarter.... Renn ma eben schnell zum Gesundheitsamt...dann wissen wa schneller wat et für´n Getier sein soll..


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Ich würde dabei auf Fischläuse tippen,die sich beim kühlen der Makrelen in den Bauchraum geflüchtet haben.
Es wäre nicht schlecht auch mal die Unterseite dieser Tierchen zu sehen,aber Krebstiere sind es sicherlich.
Möglicherweise ist es auch eine Flohkrebsart!

Taxidermist


----------



## Mantafahrer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Das sind parasitäre Isopoden, wahrscheinlich Gattung Cymothoa. Zu Deutsch: Meeres- Asseln, die außen auf Fischen parasitieren. Für den menschlichen Verzehr absolut ungefährlich.


----------



## BallerNacken (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*



Mantafahrer schrieb:


> Das sind parasitäre Isopoden, wahrscheinlich Gattung Cymothoa. Zu Deutsch: Meeres- Asseln, die außen auf Fischen parasitieren. Für den menschlichen Verzehr absolut ungefährlich.



das mag sein...aber baahhh nee...auch wenn das ungefährlich ist. essen würde ich den Fisch trotzdem nicht. da wäre mir einfach der Appetit vergangen:v


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Gut recherchiert, danke. Kann gut sein. Sie sind jetzt bei Kaufland und die wollen rausfinden was es ist.

Ich jedenfalls weiß wo ich keinen Fisch kaufen werde.


----------



## Mantafahrer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Es kann immer passieren, dass die Asseln beim Schlachten übersehen werden, manchmal verstecken sie sich hinterm Kiemendeckel. Wenn es ihnen anschließend in der Fischkiste mulmig wird, verkriechen sie sich in die leere Bauchhöhle. Sie können bei guter Kühlung sehr lange ohne Wasser weiterleben. Ist keinesfalls ein Zeichen schlechter Hygiene, wenn man mal  1 oder 2 findet.........


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Da muss man nur warten bis jemand vom Fach(Mantafahrer) sich der Sache an nimmt und schon gibt es Aufklärung.
Ich wäre dabei auch nicht so pingelig und würde die Makrelen verzehren,ohne die Asseln
natürlich.Aber bei Nematoden hört es bei mir auf,mit der Lust auf Essen!

Taxidermist


----------



## noworkteam (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

hier auch ein extrem "angenehmes" Bild des Mitreisenden.

"
_Die *Cymothoa exigua* ist ein __Parasit__, der die Fischart der Gefleckten Roten __Schnapper__ (Lutjanus guttatus) befällt. Mit seinen Klauen hakt er sich am Zungengrund des Fisches fest und ernährt sich vom Blut aus der dortigen Arterie. Mit zunehmendem Wachstum des Parasiten stirbt die __Zunge__ des Fisches auf Grund von Blutarmut ab. Fortan nimmt die Cymothoa exigua den Platz und auch Funktion der Zunge ein, so dass der Fisch wie bisher Nahrung zu sich nehmen kann, von der sich der __Parasit__ einen Teil zum eigenen Bestand abzwackt."_

wirklich ein angenehmer Zeitgenosse...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Fronk (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

die können ja ganz schön groß werden


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Jetzt kommen wir langsam in die Monster Abteilung.Ich finde die von Noworkteam gepostete
schon ganz schön heftig,besonders was die Lebensweise angeht.Aber das ist ja noch schräger!

Taxidermist


----------



## magic feeder (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

ab an den haken damit......................


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Heiliger Bimbam... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

So schnell ekelts mich ja vor nix... Aber der Bursche ist schon extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Sieht aus wie ne überdimensionale weiße Kellerassel 

Die Verwandschaft können die Bewohner meines Kriechkellers nicht leugnen 

Für jene, die es nicht wissen, Kellerasseln sind ebenfalls Krebstiere und keine Insekten wie gerne angenommen #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> hier auch ein extrem "angenehmes" Bild des Mitreisenden.
> 
> "
> _Die *Cymothoa exigua* ist ein __Parasit__, der die Fischart der Gefleckten Roten __Schnapper__ (Lutjanus guttatus) befällt. Mit seinen Klauen hakt er sich am Zungengrund des Fisches fest und ernährt sich vom Blut aus der dortigen Arterie. Mit zunehmendem Wachstum des Parasiten stirbt die __Zunge__ des Fisches auf Grund von Blutarmut ab. Fortan nimmt die Cymothoa exigua den Platz und auch Funktion der Zunge ein, so dass der Fisch wie bisher Nahrung zu sich nehmen kann, von der sich der __Parasit__ einen Teil zum eigenen Bestand abzwackt."_
> ...



Das hat ein klein wenig "Aliencharakter"


----------



## Fenris666 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

von editieren hälst du wohl nicht viel hä?


----------



## tokeegecko (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Gibt´s den noch mehr so ekeliges Getier oder war´s das schon? Mir ist noch nicht ganz schlecht!:v
Mal im Ernst, die Pic´s sind nichts für schwache Neven, will aber noch mehr!!!!
Könnten ja einen Monsterfred draus machen.


----------



## boot (31. März 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Alter schwede das gibt sachen die es garnicht geben sollte.


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

:v:v:v Alter Schwede, boa Scheixx die Wand an wie wiederlich ist das denn...

gruß Mike


----------



## noworkteam (3. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

werden die wirklich so groß????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes​ 
na dann wollen wir mal die verwandten vorstellen:​ 
dieser hier dürfte die passenden zähne für den "käfer" besitzen​ 



 
angler welche nach dem drill und der landung noch im besitz sämtlicher finger sind, dürfen sich selbstverständlich freuen:


 

Für die freunde der insekten, sollte die sehschwäche akut zugenommen haben, empfehlen wir ihnen folgenden gesellen:​ 


 
der ist zu langweilig, bitteschön: diesmal mit sonderlackierung:​ 


 
ich hab ein tintenfisch dran, holt mal ein gaff oder direkt den kran:​ 


 
was der wohl frisst, vielleicht einen krebs ????


 
mensch, ist mir jetzt schlecht,..,aber wie heisst es doch:​ 
immer lächeln​ 


 
schönen feierabend wünscht​ 
noworkteam​


----------



## Taxidermist (3. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Ein Bestiarium,nannte man sone Sammlung von Geisterbahn Statisten,in früheren Zeiten.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen,auf welchen Seiten du rum googelst,wenn du mal schlechte
Laune hast!

Taxidermist


----------



## H2Ofreund (3. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Hier gibt es noch einen Artikel über diese Assel: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20954/1.html

Schon unglaublich was alles auf dieser Erde rumgurkt. Immerhin ist das Vieh so nobel und ersetzt die von ihm zerstörte Zunge. Also ich würde von den gekauften Fischen nix essen. (meiner Zunge zu liebe) 

Man stelle sich mal einen Angler vor, der einen Angelhaken entfernen möchte und dann schaut ihn so eine Assel an...


----------



## noworkteam (3. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

ich würde den Fisch auch in die Tonne werfen....



aber Vorsicht: Deckel gut verschliessen....








Gruss Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (3. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

ne ich geht jetzt lieber ins bett und träume von meinen fängen...


sowas wäre nicht schlecht:

Anglerboard: Fang des Tages nur schlappe sechs Meter :q







Gute Nacht


Noworkteam


----------



## Chrizzi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Ist de Krabbe an der Mülltonne ein Fake?


----------



## noworkteam (4. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Coconut crab ....


----------



## Chrizzi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Cool... hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas großes auf dem Land lebt.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (5. April 2008)

*AW: Würmer in gekauften Makrelen?*

Kaufland hat die wiederlichste fischtheke der welt!!!!!!
Das zeug ist soi gammelig da! ISt halt auch recht billig aber da hab ich mal zander gesehen die waren komplett braun ausen.
Makrelen hab ich dort mal gekauft, die hab ich sofort weggeschmissen. Das fleich war braun und man konnte sie wie knete zerdrücken.

EKELIG!


----------

